# Oak Doors , pics maybe big for some people . Sorry .



## JFC (5 Nov 2005)

Ive just finished the first of 3 sets of Oak doors and thought i would TRY and share the pics :lol:












This first set are for the aft deck of a party boat / passenger ferry so the top parts are rebated for safty glass . The bottom panels are raised and fielded using a Trend raised panel cutter on the router table . In fact all the moulding rebates and tenons for these doors where done on the router table .With the tenon shoulders cut on a pull out mitre saw .


----------



## wizer (5 Nov 2005)

ahh I was going to ask if you have construction pics, but you've added them. I really like them, are they internal doors?


----------



## JFC (5 Nov 2005)

No they are external doors , 44mm thick and rebated to close together with one side acting as the fixed door. They look so nice im thinking of making some for my own house but we all know that will never happen :lol: a few more construction pics .












Ignore the PVA pot i glued them up with cascamite which is now called something else amite one shot .


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2005)

JFC, 

Nice work, how long did it take you? Are the mouldings done with a router table or do you have a spindle? 
Will you fitting them and one final question what finish will be going on them? :^o


----------



## Nailer (5 Nov 2005)

Nice work there fella  .......I see you workshop is as tidy as mine :lol: 

I see you've got a record RPM 75.....how do you find it ??


----------



## Chris Knight (5 Nov 2005)

Jason,
They look like good solid doors - well done!


----------



## JFC (5 Nov 2005)

Dave they took 2 weeks on and off as i have other jobs and quoting to do , id say if i add up the hours a week but i was using new technics because of what i have read on this forum , it was worth it as i have another 4 to make and now have jigs made and a new sled made for the Record 75 Nailer mentioned . I find the 75 works well but you do need to make up a jig/sled for every different operation or it wanders all over the place .


----------



## Gill (5 Nov 2005)

They look nice - thanks for showing them to us, but smaller photographs next time, perhaps?

Gill


----------



## dedee (5 Nov 2005)

Nice doors I bet they are heavy too. Also nice to see a workshop with some dust in it :lol: It makes me feel bettter when I see those tell tale spots on the images.

Andy


----------



## JFC (5 Nov 2005)

DeDee and Nailer are you saying my workshop is messy :lol: It does amaze me how tidy some people manage to keep thier shop , i can tidy mine and in 10 mins it seems it was all pointless  
Dave i do have a spindle but all the work was done on the router table . iamb not fitting them or finishing them but the guy that is doing that dropped round the oil so i could oil the raised panels before glue up incase of movement ( Thanks to Jason B for that tip ) .


----------



## Waka (6 Nov 2005)

Very nice doors


----------



## gidon (7 Nov 2005)

Very nice - you make it look easy! I should be posting some of my efforts also for an Oak front door shortly ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2005)

JFC, I have not taken the plunge and purhased a set of those router panel/style door sets, you seemed to have had success, any tips, was the panel the upright type cutter? if not how did you overcome the large cutter dimensions and height.


----------



## JFC (8 Nov 2005)

The ovolo mould was a separate cutter not the door set you can buy but the raised panel cutter is a replacement one from that set . The raised panel cutter is a flat cutter with a top bearing and wont fit through alot of router tables but Trend do sell an upright one . I got over the problem with the xtreame xtension that allows you to fit and tighten the cutter from above the table .I use the flat cutter more because i find i can put more pressure on the timber , get better support from the mitre fence and make fewer passes . The door making kit is great for kitchen and wardrobe doors and as ive said before i supply alot of local carpenters with these doors . 
Gidon if your using AWO be careful it is very brittle and chips like hell :evil:


----------



## tim (8 Nov 2005)

Jason

The doors look great - well done


If the ovolo cutter is a separate one, how did you do the coping cut? I need to make a couple of doors in the next few months and the only matched sets I can find are for cabinet doors. I'm assuming that the doors here are 44mm or so and would be interested to know what you used.

I don't have a spindle moulder so I need to find something that will fit a router table.


Cheers

Tim


----------



## JFC (8 Nov 2005)

Tim i didn't copy cut it i made an inverted mitre jig that slots over the timber and when lined up with my mark cuts a 45* down to the mortice bed , then i removed the rest of the mould with a router and cleaned up with a chisel . Ill use the same thing on the next four doors but ill cut the mitre on the side rail and chisel out the profile to give a nicer joint .
Dont forget to add the distance of the mould onto the length of you top , middle and bottom rails or your doors wont fit . Not that ive ever done that


----------

